# 114 lb powerlifter



## Shaq114 (Aug 15, 2011)

Trying to place in regionals next year. I weigh 119 lbs right now and need to lose the weight by late Jan.The only supplement i take is bodyfortress whey protein.
Best lifts- Squat:255 Bench:150 Deadlift:255
Goals- Squat:300 Bench:165 Deadlift:300
Any suggestions on training,diet,and supplementation is apreciated.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 15, 2011)

How old, and how tall are you? Also, I'm assuming you're training and competing raw, correct? How long have you been training?


----------



## Shaq114 (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm 15 years old 5'5 and yes im competing raw in THSPA. i've been weight training since 11 or 12 but have done serious training for 1 year. Also i just came back from a long 1 month vacation so i've been easing in my workout. I'll be starting Smolov in September.


----------



## Shaq114 (Aug 15, 2011)

Workout today- Just Shoulders and Upper Back
Military Press-3x10x65lb
DB Lateral Raise-3x10x20lb
Wide Grip Pull-ups-3x8
Short workout since it was my first shoulder workout after vacation.


----------



## Shaq114 (Aug 15, 2011)

Weekly Workout
Mon-Biceps,Shoulders Tues-Chest,Triceps Wed- Deadlift Thurs-Biceps,shoulders 
Fri-Chest,Triceps Sat-Quads,calves Sun-off


----------



## Shaq114 (Aug 16, 2011)

Deadlift-3x10
Romanian Deadlift-3x10
Leg curl- 1x15 1x10 1x8
Leg Extensions- 1x15 1x10 1x8


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

wow, never knew you guys existed!


----------



## Shaq114 (Aug 16, 2011)

haha yah i do soccer and cross country so it really keeps your weight low


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 16, 2011)

Shaq114 said:


> i'm 15 years old 5'5 and yes im competing raw in THSPA. i've been weight training since 11 or 12 but have done serious training for 1 year. Also i just came back from a long 1 month vacation so i've been easing in my workout. I'll be starting Smolov in September.



You're already pretty strong for your age and bodyweight. As young as you are, if you're going to continue powerlifting, you should definitely expect to go up weight classes the next few years. If you can maintain ~120lbs til your meet, you could probably drop ~5lbs of water weight for weigh in and not have to lose any actual weight. 

I'll wait a little to see what you're currently doing as far as training before I offer any advice. I'm not familiar with Smolov, but googled it a bit and read a little about it. To me, I'm a little skeptical. A program that advises squatting more than 2x a week doesn't make much sense to me, especially for a drug free lifter. If you have knowledgeable people around you/coaching you as far as getting ready for your meet, I don't want to override them. As far as squat training goes to me, it makes more sense to do one speed day (working on explosiveness and form), or rep day (vary it), and one heavy day a week.

Generally, the way myself and a lot of powerlifters train is 2 days a week for speed and/or assistance work for squat/deadlift and bench, and 2 days a week heavy training for squat/deadlift and bench. You can check my journal for how my training looks if you want. I won't deadlift heavy usually more than 2 weeks in a row, but being young you're probably ok to deadlift once a week as long as you're not maxing out every single week.


----------



## Shaq114 (Aug 17, 2011)

Seanp156 said:


> You're already pretty strong for your age and bodyweight. As young as you are, if you're going to continue powerlifting, you should definitely expect to go up weight classes the next few years. If you can maintain ~120lbs til your meet, you could probably drop ~5lbs of water weight for weigh in and not have to lose any actual weight.
> 
> I'll wait a little to see what you're currently doing as far as training before I offer any advice. I'm not familiar with Smolov, but googled it a bit and read a little about it. To me, I'm a little skeptical. A program that advises squatting more than 2x a week doesn't make much sense to me, especially for a drug free lifter. If you have knowledgeable people around you/coaching you as far as getting ready for your meet, I don't want to override them. As far as squat training goes to me, it makes more sense to do one speed day (working on explosiveness and form), or rep day (vary it), and one heavy day a week.
> 
> Generally, the way myself and a lot of powerlifters train is 2 days a week for speed and/or assistance work for squat/deadlift and bench, and 2 days a week heavy training for squat/deadlift and bench. You can check my journal for how my training looks if you want. I won't deadlift heavy usually more than 2 weeks in a row, but being young you're probably ok to deadlift once a week as long as you're not maxing out every single week.



Thanx this helps alot; ill be starting a powerlifting workout similar to yours


----------

